# 2001 Yukon fuel pump replacement steps



## bobo6024 (May 11, 2010)

I have a 2001 Yukon, needs a new fuel pump, been a while since I replaced one, could some one please walk me thru the steps?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

On a high level the procedure is simple: vent fuel pressure at the fuel rail, drop the tank, disconnect the electrical connectors and fuel lines at the tank, remove the level sending unit and fuel pump out the opening in the tank, pop in the new fuel pump, then put it all back together. If you have specific questions about any of these steps for your vehicle, ask. There is probably someone here that can help.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

If the truck still runs ... run it low on fuel those tank get heavy and your not in the best position on your back

are you changing just the pump or the whole unit?? 

at the gas fill cap remove unbolt it from the truck (3 screws) so its lose and the ground strap when you drop the tank or you can mess with the hoses & clamps at the tank

drop the tank low enough so you can get to the fuel lines at the sending unit and undo them, unplug the wire plug... *just not sure if the 2001 has the nuts or the plastic lock clip that needs a special tool to release then* 
when the tank is out blow or clean the top around the sending unit dont need any dirt going in the tank


----------

